# DUMBEST! THING! EVER!



## What Rigger? (Nov 8, 2011)

Backflips & Beatdowns Billings, Mt - YouTube

I'm just gonna leave this......here. Go nuts, y'all. Go nuts. 


(Can't begin to tell you how redonkulous this is. But I think you know how I get when I see stupidity.)

As if MMA isn't dangerous enough, you're at least supposed to be safe in the seats, or in your fighters corner.


----------



## gafftaper (Nov 8, 2011)

Wow. That's so unbelievable. 

Why not skip a step and just hold the fight in the middle of a freeway?


----------



## DrPinto (Nov 8, 2011)

What could possibly go wrong?


----------



## rsmentele (Nov 8, 2011)

Maybe someone in the booking office didn't look at the calender good enough, and accidentally booked the MMA fight the same night as the Moto-cross... They didn't want to cancel either event, so they just had both!


----------



## Van (Nov 8, 2011)

Oh don't think that's the dumbest thing ever, I think it skips right over Dumb and barrels straight into Idiotic !


----------



## gafftaper (Nov 8, 2011)

You know it's missing something... like a tiger pit or cobra's roaming freely about the cage.


----------



## shiben (Nov 8, 2011)

gafftaper said:


> You know it's missing something... like a tiger pit or cobra's roaming freely about the cage.


 
A tiger pit would be awesome.


----------



## Footer (Nov 8, 2011)

Kind of like having stripper poles on the track at a nascar race. One redneck sport combined with another. I mean, it makes since, I guess that felt that two half naked men rolling on the ground was not manly enough so they need to add motorcycles flying through the air.


----------



## sk8rsdad (Nov 8, 2011)

Van said:


> Oh don't think that's the dumbest thing ever, I think it skips right over Dumb and barrels straight into Idiotic !


 
I think it's jumped straight to plaid...


----------



## blackisthenewblack (Nov 8, 2011)

Here is a little thing I worked last year. Girl dancing on Globe of death. 4 Bikes in Globe of death. 4 suspended Motorbikers as flown by HAFE, 4 MX trick riders jumping it all. At night.


----------



## zmb (Nov 8, 2011)

Manly (or stupid) enough for ya?


----------



## shiben (Nov 8, 2011)

Footer said:


> Kind of like having stripper poles on the track at a nascar race. One redneck sport combined with another. I mean, it makes since, I guess that felt that two half naked men rolling on the ground was not manly enough so they need to add motorcycles flying through the air.


 
At least having stripper poles at a Nascar race would give you something to watch other than something hopping on [insert nearest interstate here] would accomplish just as well. [insert derogatory redneck comment here]


----------



## shiben (Nov 8, 2011)

rsmentele said:


> Maybe someone in the booking office didn't look at the calender good enough, and accidentally booked the MMA fight the same night as the Moto-cross... They didn't want to cancel either event, so they just had both!


 
Actually that would be a truly manly sport. Get a motocross race going, and you have to wrestle on the track, you have to avoid the bikers who maybe outfit their bikes with boxing gloves on sticks, a la medieval lances with modern accoutrements, and then also avoid/fight the dude trying to turn you into human soup... Maybe have some bears or cape buffalo out there, just to make it a sport TR would feel was interesting...


----------



## zmb (Nov 8, 2011)

shiben said:


> Actually that would be a truly manly sport. Get a motocross race going, and you have to wrestle on the track, you have to avoid the bikers who maybe outfit their bikes with boxing gloves on sticks, a la medieval lances with modern accoutrements, and then also avoid/fight the dude trying to turn you into human soup... Maybe have some bears or cape buffalo out there, just to make it a sport TR would feel was interesting...


 
Seriously NASCAR, just a bunch of car going around in a big loop. How about some hairpin turns, grade changes, different road surfaces and more?


----------



## shiben (Nov 8, 2011)

zmb said:


> Seriously NASCAR, just a bunch of car going around in a big loop. How about some hairpin turns, grade changes, different road surfaces and more?


 
Their fine tuned plastic death machines would fall apart. You need one of these to go on multiple surfaces and grades. But you could take one of those guys to Dakar and that might upset the rednecks, that they race cars in other countries in more interesting ways than we do here... Despite some excellent terrain for rally racing. Are there any really good American rally cars/teams or F1 teams? That might explain the popularity of NASCAR here...


----------



## shiben (Nov 8, 2011)

zmb said:


> Seriously NASCAR, just a bunch of car going around in a big loop. How about some hairpin turns, grade changes, different road surfaces and more?


 
Also, I think there might be a downforce issue with those cars at high speed. If you look at an F1 car, designed to go fast around a hairpin turn, you actually need to be going fast enough to not spin out. Im not positive that a stock car has the requisit aerodynamic specs to make it work.


----------



## zmb (Nov 9, 2011)

shiben said:


> Also, I think there might be a downforce issue with those cars at high speed. If you look at an F1 car, designed to go fast around a hairpin turn, you actually need to be going fast enough to not spin out. Im not positive that a stock car has the requisit aerodynamic specs to make it work.


 
I would think there would be a danger zone where there is enough speed to flip the car but not enough to generate sufficient downforce.

They will also need offroad tires and a robust suspension.
Perhaps some sort of high-speed car wash at each pit stop to make the corporate labels remain fully visible.






blackisthenewblack said:


> Here is a little thing I worked last year. Girl dancing on Globe of death. 4 Bikes in Globe of death. 4 suspended Motorbikers as flown by HAFE, 4 MX trick riders jumping it all. At night.


 
At least the running motorcycles are enclosed in the cage and ones in air are don't need velocity/momentum to keep them in control while hanging.


----------



## shiben (Nov 9, 2011)

blackisthenewblack said:


> Here is a little thing I worked last year. Girl dancing on Globe of death. 4 Bikes in Globe of death. 4 suspended Motorbikers as flown by HAFE, 4 MX trick riders jumping it all. At night.


 
Oh my. Ya know yer a redneck when...


----------



## What Rigger? (Nov 9, 2011)

blackisthenewblack said:


> Here is a little thing I worked last year. Girl dancing on Globe of death. 4 Bikes in Globe of death. 4 suspended Motorbikers as flown by HAFE, 4 MX trick riders jumping it all. At night.


 
Stampede (and HAFE) just do the craziest stuff, and it's cool. Know why? Because that's all rehearsed and the risks are mitigated as best as can be. 
But when you take a fight, you're already at risk, and all this other stuff is not necessary and thus becomes unsafe. On the other hand, if you're dumb enough to take the fight, or dumb enough to not back out under these conditions, hey...I guess you got it coming.
I suppose my biggest gripe is that this makes MMA look like a circus side show, and it doesn't need a blow to it's credibility by idiots that don't understand that "MMA" does not equal "bar fight". Oh well....guess I'll just have to watch Junior beat Velasquez's butt on Saturday.


----------



## What Rigger? (Nov 9, 2011)

shiben said:


> Actually that would be a truly manly sport. Get a motocross race going, and you have to wrestle on the track, you have to avoid the bikers who maybe outfit their bikes with boxing gloves on sticks, a la medieval lances with modern accoutrements, and then also avoid/fight the dude trying to turn you into human soup... Maybe have some bears or cape buffalo out there, just to make it a sport TR would feel was interesting...


 
This has all been done already. It was called "AMA Supercross in the 90's"


----------

